# My July T-Down Entry.



## meateater (Aug 9, 2010)

Here's my July T-Down entry. I did all these from 1 rack of ribs except for the riblets, I had the butcher saw

them off of another slab. The satays and empenadas are from the flap of meat from the underside which I

smoked in my house rub that I make. I basically cut up the slab and marinated in seperate  ingredients and

smoked them. I smoked the flap of meat untill 100* roughly and then cut in half, took one half and foiled untill

it pulled, took the other half and cut up for the satay's. I also wanted to do the satay's more traditional so I

made a little grill. I was able to pick up the grill with with my inferno gloves and just move it around so I

wouldn't get hot spots, worked out great. The empenadas are from whoomp bisquits, I made them and lat

them get some smokey goodness and then seared them in the george forman to get that cross hatch

pattern. I might have forgotton a few ingredients in the pics, anyways I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks there Meateater for the recipe and it 's going right on the short list for a very soon to be tried


----------



## chefrob (Aug 10, 2010)

nice job and congrats!!!


----------



## squirrel (Aug 10, 2010)

Congrats meat! That looks awesome!


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 10, 2010)

Great menu and nice qview post - that is goin on my to do list for sure

Thanks


----------



## bbally (Aug 10, 2010)

Nice work, great menu!

Congrats on a job well done.


----------



## realtorterry (Aug 10, 2010)

Pomegranite huh? Very interesting? Just when I got over my rasberrie/chipotle kick!


----------



## miamirick (Aug 10, 2010)

great looking plate of ribs but what took more time the ribs or the menu?

I like that Kens marinade alot

where in the heck did you find that funky looking bottle of pomegranite?


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 10, 2010)

Looks mighty tasty from here too!!


----------



## meateater (Aug 10, 2010)

miamirick said:


> great looking plate of ribs but what took more time the ribs or the menu?
> 
> I like that Kens marinade alot
> 
> where in the heck did you find that funky looking bottle of pomegranite?


Rick I found a international grocery store the other week. This place is a wal-mart of goodies. They have it broken down in to aisles, Italian,German,Mexican,English,Korean etc.etc..... I'll have to take a few pics and post them.


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 11, 2010)

Great Entry!!!

You inspired me to make ribs this weekend.

Heading to the market tomorrow

Todd


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 11, 2010)

I can't even begin to imagine all those great flavors taking their turn attacking my taste buds !

Awesome !

Thanks,

Bear


----------

